# Stihl SR450 as leaf blower?



## RBudd (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, new to ArboristSite, have a query about the Stihl SR450;

I noticed on the US Stihl website it mentions the SR450 can be run as a leaf blower? And I assume a fairly powerful one; it's air volume given as 920 m3/hr, comparable to a BR500.

However, I am UK based, as the UK website makes no mention of this option for the SR450, nor did my local dealer or the UK Stihl technical department have any knowledge of this. 

Does anybody have any experience using an SR450 as a leaf blower, and did it require any conversion kits? I'd be grateful for any advice, as I was considering buying a backpack stihl blower (have been using a handheld), potentially a BR600, though if I could buy a SR450 and use it for both spraying and blowing, that would be great.


----------



## Knot_Smart (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry I'm probably to late too help now but just in case you or anyone else is still pondering this....
We use one at work and mostly as a blower. As far as I know there's nothing to change or modify to go from blower to sprayer, I just grab and go but I've haven't sprayed with it, yet. As a matter of fact I wondered why we had the sprayer style since spraying obviously wasn't a regular thing there, just blowing. Then, mosquito season rolled around and I saw the boss fogging with it. It seems to do very well for both and I'll be looking at the smaller model next year for use around the house.


----------

